# touring in Spain



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi just read this of a Spanish Forum but cannot verify how true it is.


I was just reading an article (caravan club magazine July 2011) called Robbery warning! Generally its about touring Europe, crime advice and reporting it 
and for Spain it says 

“in Spain you can also dial 902 10 21 12 this line is manned by English speaking staff who will take your statement in English, translate it into Spanish, then fax/email it to the nearest police station. You will also be advised of where the nearest police station is so you can go in and sign your statement” 

Does anyone have any knowledge of this or experience

Waz


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Waz

Thankfully, I haven't needed to use the emergency telephone number, but Don Madge kindly started a thread on the subject earlier this year:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-105521-emergency-phone-number-in-spain.html

I made a note because it sounded as though it could be invaluable in an otherwise difficult situation.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes I have used it on 2 occasions when 2 of my friends had there house broken into. 
Works very well until you have to go into the police station no one will speak Spanish although they can get someone on the end of a phone. 
Average time in the police station is 5 hours and I speak Spanish. 
But don't worry all cities are dangerous,the worse part of Spain is the service stations on the motorway between Valencia and Barcelona just don't stop at them. 
And don't stop for a unmarked car. 
If you have any concern for your safety just put your mobile phone to your ear and pretend to make a call.That never fails to frighten them off.
I have lived here 10 years and done the whole of Spain in a motorhome never had any problems

Enjoy yourself


----------

